# anyone heard the opera Gesualdo from Alfred Schnittke?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This sure sounds interresting, i Wonder if this opera available in america?
i would like to state im not an opera fan but this sound pretty nice from what
i heard on YouTube.

Some opera are great like Bartók bluebeard castle or StravinskY's Nightingale
im no expert on opera but i like these.please have a nice day

your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never heard it, I like to keep it that way


----------

